# Audi A6 2.4 -2007 misfires



## Tommy_F (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey!

I have an Audi A6 2.4 -2007 that misfires, there is no difference whether it is cold or hot.

I have connected it to an OBD2 reader and received the following fault codes:
P0056 - HO2S Heater Control Circuit Bank 2 Sensor 2
P0304 - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P0301 - Cylinder 1 Misfire Detected

I've changed all ignition coils, spark plugs, lambda probes, 
and swapped seats on the ignition coils to see if the problem moves .. But it doesn't, Still the same fault codes.


Does anyone have a idea what is causing the problem?


----------



## Tommy_F (Jun 4, 2020)

One more question .. How sensitive are they to which spark plugs are used? What is recommended in this model? NGK: PFR6X-11 ?

I am also considering changing all ignition coils again. This time to NGK. The ones I switched to earlier were cheaper "no name" ignition coils. Or do you think it doesn't matter?

For some cars, "no name" parts work well. While others are sensitive to it. How sensitive Audi is with this I do not know?


----------

